# ما الفرق بين مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج وميكانيكا قوى ؟



## AhmedGamaL2010 (11 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو ممن لديه الخبرة فى هذا المجال الرد على بعض الاستفسارات 
فانا مازلت طالب بقسم الميكانيا والتخصص من السنة القادمة ان شاء الله واريد ان اعرف الفرق بين كل من مهندس الانتاج ومهندس القوى ؟؟ من حيث......

1/ما هى وظيفته فى المصنع أو الشركة ؟؟
2/ما هى مجالات العمل المتاحة لكل منهما ؟؟ 
3/فرص العمل المتوافرة فى مصر...ايهما افضل ؟؟

ولكم جزيل الشكر 
*​


----------



## sobhy99 (30 مارس 2011)

اولا قبل اى شىء السؤال الاخير بتاعك يهدم الاسئله اللى قبله لان ببساطه السوق فى مصر لا يميز....سمك لبن تمر هندى


----------



## moh.daowod (31 مارس 2011)

من رأي الفرق الوحيد التكييف أن مهندس ألأنتاج مايشتغلش مهندس تبريد وتكييف وبعد كدة كلة واحد المهم الخبرة والدورات وفي بعض ألأحيان التقدير.


----------



## Ahmed_Gamal (3 أبريل 2011)

مهندس انتاج دارس عمليات تصنيع زى التشكيل والتشغيل بالتفصيل 
فبالتالى هو افضل واولى لشغل الوظائف الخاصة بمهندس فى عمليات التصنيع 
وكمان دارس علوم مواد 
ودارس الادارة وانواعها فبالتالى يمكن شغل وظائف الادارة

اما ميكانيكا بياخد تعريف عن الحاجات اللى فاتت فى مادة اسمها(ميكانيكا انتاج).....(مجرد تعر يف)

لذلك انا شايف ان قسم انتاج مجاله اوسع ان شاء الله
وبالتوفيق


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (4 أبريل 2011)

مهندس الانتاج دوره مهم بس للاسف مش واخد حقه فى مصر
انا خريج قسم هندسة الانتاج جامعة الاسكندرية وبشتغل فى سى ان سى 
بس لو عاوز النصيحة ادخل قسم باور


----------



## Ahmed Moh. Arafia (15 أبريل 2011)

انا كنت ف بور وحولت انتاج بس انتاج كويس جدا ياجماعة بجد بس للاسف الدكاترة الموجوده ع مستوى مصر مش بتساعد الطلبة حتى انها تحب القسم بل للاسف الناس ال بتدخل القمس بيجيلها اكتئاب واحباط من التعامل والمستقبل المسدود قدامهم


----------



## زكي حسن (19 أبريل 2011)

توكل على الله و إدخل باور


----------



## انتاج حلب (21 أبريل 2011)

مهندس الانتاج مجال توظيفه واسع جدا بس المشكله ماياخذ تكييف وتبريد مهندس انتاج+تكييف وتبريد =سوبر مهندس اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## Wesam Ismail (30 أبريل 2011)

معلش يا جماعة أنا بقول لكل دارس يدخل الي هوا مقتنع فيه ويسيب الباقي على الله لانو هوا الي برزق
وبخصوص التخصصات كلها حلوة ولازمة لمجتمعنا بس المهم الدراسة والاجتهاد


----------



## zamalkawi (30 أبريل 2011)

moh.daowod قال:


> من رأي الفرق الوحيد التكييف أن مهندس ألأنتاج مايشتغلش مهندس تبريد وتكييف وبعد كدة كلة واحد المهم الخبرة والدورات وفي بعض ألأحيان التقدير.


أنا مهندس تصميم وإنتاج، وأول وظيفة اشتغلتها كانت تبريد وتكييف، وكان ممكن أكمل فيها لو كنت عاوز


----------



## محمد السيدعلى (9 مايو 2011)

لا ده ولا ده الاتنين فى الضياع كله بيشتغل مكان كله


----------



## Eng. M.ElAshry (10 مايو 2011)

يا أخ أحمد 
لكل مملكة تاج ، وتاج الهندسة النتاج
بس خلاص


----------

